# Dell vs HP Tech Support



## klam

*HP Tech Support*: :down: :down: :down: :down: 
OK here's how it goes, I work in a tech support area and a client bought this Pavillion but it came without the install CD. I had to contact HP cause I needed them to send me the Windows MCE 2005 Install CD for the laptop cause their restore utility didn't work in the first place and the laptop's OS was wiped out (long story short).... how difficult can that be?? Well.... with HP it was a nightmare.

First I joined their online chat session on their website and they promised us the CD, they took all the information and told us to wait around 7 business days....... time went by and we didn't get anything. I went to the chat session again and they told me "your case has scalated and your case number is #xxxxx" then she gave me a number and told me that I should call cause there's nothing else she can do.

I called and it was in the US (I'm calling from Canada), I asked them what was going on? we have been waiting for 10 business days by now and no sign of the CD. well, apparently they didn't know anything about the CD, but they made me wait, answer questions and go through all the troubleshooting I went through during the chat session again!.... so i did... after spending more hours on the phone explaining once again what was going on and doing whatever they pleased they transfered my called 3 times and in each call I had to do the same troubleshooting and repeat myself all over again... I was getting really pissed and my boss as well...

Finally, this last girl says she has to talk to the supervisor to see if they can send me the CD... well, HELLO!!! you've already promised the CD!!... ohh well, finally they accept and they transfered my call to the shipping section.. guess what?? OHH they can't do that.... they can't ship to Canada... why didn't they say that in the first place?????.... so, they transfered my call to Canada Tech Support saying that they will ship the CD cause they can't........ WRONG!!! first thing they do in Canada Tech support is change my case number...

Once in the Canadian Tech Support line this girl makes me go through another stupid troubleshooting even thought I explained her that I've already done the troubleshooting with 5 different people and at the end I was granted the CD....... for the second time. 
Anyways, she ignored me and said that I HAD TO... at this point I was annoyed and I said "look I'm a technician here and I can assure you that all I need is that CD!!!" but nooooo, she makes me do a hardware test and told me to call back when it's done and if it passed the test they'd send the CD.... guess what?? I called back... aha!!! this is the funny part... they transfered my called to:

1 - Pavillion Tech support in India
2 - Pavillion Tech support in US
3 - Pavillion Tech support in Costa Rica
4 - Pavillion Tech Support.......... back in India

Now everytime they transfered my call the first question I'd ask is "What country is this?"... Finally I gave up, I was on the phone for 2 days with no success.... my boss got involved... and he had to fight with another person in Canada Tech Support who was about to transfer him too but he basically told her off and started to raise his voice.... so, this girl in Pavillion Tech Support finally decided to have a chat with her boss as per my boss request cause she didn't want to send the CD in spite of 3 different people saying that they will send it if we did what they wanted us to do..... so her boss agrees to send the cd "as a special case" cause they don't usually do that.. 
Why do they promise what they can't deliver? is not like they were doing us any favor! I mean if you don't ship the laptop with its CD's and its Recovery Utility doesn't work then what's their job? We're talking about a 3 weeks old laptop ..... *sighs* We finally got the CD.

*Dell Tech Support:* :up: :up: :up: :up:
WWWOOOOWWW, we rarely have a problem but when there is we call and we tell them what we did in the troubleshooting that's basically enough cause we do good troubleshooting before calling. The parts are send right away, and OMG they are so nice on the phone... amazing.


----------



## ferrija1

I would agree with you on the Dell TS. They are ok in the phone, but on the internet they're pretty good. One time I had a problem soI simpily entered my name, address, email, and phone number as well as my problem (which was needing my OS install CD) and they had shipped a CD to me in only 2 days with no confirmation. They just shipped it and sent an e-mail.


----------



## Daniwrites

I really can't stand my Dell laptop and I had a horrible experience with Dell Tech Support... The same thing happened--I kept getting redirected and told to do the same troubleshooting processes when finally they granted me a home visit by a tech...He fixed my laptop in 3-4 hours...and it now (3 months later) runs poorly again  I bought the warranty so I can have home service and I am realizing I spent $400 on 1 visit =/


----------



## Noyb

I use the HP Email support and usually get good Service.
One of their favorite answers is &#8230; do a fresh re-install ... and Email back.
I have a spare HD that is a fresh install (for Testing, Emergency and Cloning purposes) &#8230;
&#8230; They&#8217;ve never asked me how I do this, in under 5 minutes.

It's kinda scarey when you do a Properties on "My Computer" .. and see this ...


----------



## DFW

I have to agree with Noyd, I found HP support here in the uk very good, and have always managed to get a set recovery disc's FOC when needed, and in the past with my previous systems that were in warrenty, if they needed to have back to repair, it was always a fast turn around.


----------



## mom2inky

Have an HP..where are they..no help; Dell is wonderful!! Will purchase a Dell laptop when my HP dies. Canon is another GREAT company!


----------



## SIR****TMG

I called hp and they wanted me to join there support club at $70.00 per year.


----------



## etaf

i think everyone will have different experiances - I had some great support from HP, Gateway in the past - and some calls where terrible 
also a friend of mine has an ACER and had excellent service - but reading here some people have had really bad issues with there support 
now try support with ISP's
like NTL ...... a lot of my friends are on NTL cable and what a nightmare that always seems to be.
UKONLINE are fantastic - but i'm sure someone has a bad experiance 
Then Banks - I'm having a nightmare with Nat West at the moment 

I guess the main issue they cannot be consistant, and everyone will have ups and downs
They just need to have more ups then downs


----------



## ComputerPooped

Well, folks, I thought a lot of HP on-line & phn support.......until now.
If you've never heard of "code purple" check it out on a search; and pray you NEVER get it.
I was just told they'd fix it for $249 plus I'd have to get it to them.

After DAYS of research & phn calls to both MSN & HP & numerous attempts to boot up properly, I've had no good results. If I had the finances for a lawsuit, HP would be hearing from me in the near future. They've already lost a lawsuit in regard to not giving the physical software with their computers.

So, in conclusion. If per chance you've met up w/CODE PURPLE and have a solution, kindly let me know will you?

Everyone have a gloreous day no matter what your ole buddy puter does.


----------



## Noyb

Checkout the third post here ....
http://www2.geek.com/discus/messages/196/12229.html?1120707470

Just setup a new CTO HP7680y and it had the wrong memory in it ... it was ordered with the faster Memory.
After two days of Email ... They said they didn't supply the memory ...
... But we could return it and they would replace the Front Panel.  

At least HP shopping.com reimbursed the cost of the faster memory that was ordered .. and threw in a little extra for the hassle.


----------



## klam

haha ok guys I have another story... YES HP!!!, this time for a printer!!!

OK, so I called and asked them that all i needed was to know how to get the mac address from this designjet but hey!! the guy was about to transfer me to the Mac Tech Support section cause he didn't know what a mac address was!! (Yes, he was one of the technical support guy for the DesignJet Branch)... ok so I explain to him what a mac address is (omg how can they troubleshoot network printers then) so anyways we got the config page and that was it.

Now, once I got the static IP I assumed it'd pick it up automatically cause it didn't have the option to put it in but it wasn't picking it up. I called them (stupid decision knowing what the outcome would be) and this person didn't know how to put it in so she made me wait on the line to find out how to do it... she did this 3 different times to ask a question and then leave the phone to do some more research.

Anyways, apparently she couldn't find an answer so all she cared to say was "Oh the printer is out of warranty so we can't help you, are you willing to pay..........." what????????? are you saying that you can't tell me how to put a misserable number in your printer (or conversely just tell me there's no need cause indeed it should pick it up automatically) cause "it's out of warranty"??? OMG!.. 

I told her that if I was calling was because I searched before even making that call and couldn't find anything on the web.... anyways she didn't want to (or know how to) help and the case was closed.

One thing that amaze me about this people is how they love getting all your personal information (they won't even tell you their name unless all your data is in their precious database) and when they're done they tell you "no, I can't tell you that you need to press the 'on' button for 5 seconds to print a configuration page cause it's out of warranty but hey!! thanks for calling cause we love wasting your time"

I hope they go bankrupt soon...


----------



## Noyb

Just got my class action Law suit $50 settlement from HP.
It's only good if I buy something from HP shopping.com ... 
Even then, it only applies to just a few items.
I wonder what the Lawyers got ??

I've been calling HP about every two weeks now because I have no volume recording controls in my new computer.
This also applies to all the new HP computers at Best Buys.
After about an hour convincing them that I don't have to reinstall windows ... It's not *MY* problem ..
They keep promising me that a wizard will call.

I keep calling them just to see how many times I have to call.
I need something to do in my retirement.


----------



## klam

Way to go Noyb!!! I can help you call just for the pleasure to bug them.. 
$50 only and only applicable for one of their products? sounds like you got scammed  

demand for more!!!!  make a pain and suffering case, I'll second you haha! :up:


----------



## cwwozniak

I have to give Dell Tech Support a big :up: :up: :up: 

I came in one morning about two weeks ago to find our Dell Server beeping like crazy. When I logged in, I got a diagnostics screen showing that one of the hard drives in our RAID array had failed a lot earlier that morning. I called Dell and the technician first helped me stop the alarm beeps :up: . He then walked me through some diagnostic routines and said the problem was more than likely a problem with out of date firmware and software and drive was OK. A few phone calls and e-mails later I had downloaded all of the updates. Looking at the logs, another Dell support person confirmed that one of the other drives was showing signs of imminent failure. I had the replacement drive within about 3 hours (we have a 4 hour on-site service contract) of my confirming our shipping address was the same as the location of the server.


----------



## klam

woah that's fast! how much do u pay for that kind of service?

ha and I just called DELL today cause some capacitors blown up and we'll be getting a new motherboard next business day.. amazing DELL :up: :up:


----------



## cwwozniak

klam said:


> woah that's fast! how much do u pay for that kind of service?


Our current service agreement is almost up and we are waiting for a quote to renew for another year. I'll post a reply when we get it.

Another :up: :up: :up: Dell story ...

A few months ago our company VP purchased a new Dell media center PC for himself. He did not order the optional restore CD-ROMs when he found out that the Hard Drive had a hidden recovery partition. When it came in, I found out that the latest version of the restoration software would not allow burning recovery CDs. I called Dell tech support and explained that our VP wanted me to install some bigger hard drives in the new computer. I asked how to transfer the recovery partition to a new drive and reinstall the OS and included apps. The tech said, "forget it", and I had the recovery discs the next day at no charge for the discs or shipping.


----------



## dbailey18

Ok , I use alot of HP products here at the homestead and I have dealt with Dell people too! I think all in all if I were going to buy another proprietary system or product it will probably be with HP. I know talking to tech support at HP is alittle frustrating at times but with what I have here at home , HP Office Jet 7410 All-IN-One,and a Pavillon a523x desktop which is not my sig system but the wife's and a few other odds and ends, they have pulled through for me . As a matter a fact bought the 7410 three yrs ago and at most retail places it still sells for original price. 

Oh! one other thing about the printer about six months after I purchased it it went Bonkers something over heated but with the warranty that came with it and I also purchased the extended one for three yrs at a cost that was reasonable, I had a new replacement printer the very next day which I thought was excellent !

Could some one tell me why or please remove the Angry Smilie at the beginning of this thread .


----------



## klam

> Could some one tell me why or please remove the Angry Smilie at the beginning of this thread .


Cause it's expressing discontent (in great proportion).


----------



## dbailey18

klam said:


> Cause it's expressing discontent (in great proportion).


 OK !!


----------



## oldkatz

well selp. 2005 i bought a new hp office jet all in one printer, as my canon of 5 yrs died a bitter death.
well the software takes so long to load, went for supper while it was installing. came back and waited for the install to fisinh. finaly im ready to print!
works fine for a few days. i never shut the computer down! then one day i install a new program and the computer has to reboot. ok fine ! 
shortly after i went to print a document. and get the message no printer drivers installed !
ok ill just update the drivers !
well the hp software wont let me update the drivers. i must reinstall everything. but first it has to uninstall all the hp software !
well it uninstalls, but not enough to allow me to reinstall the drivers or the whole software package.
well i was up to my eyeballs in the regestry deleting all the hp entrys, and it wrote lots. i had to give up it was getting late. the next day i started back in. well the weekend came and i still couldnt reinstall the drivers. so after lots of trial and error, i found not only trying to restore the system, or reinstalling xp ect would work. i had to perform a total format of the hard drive, and reinstall everything from scratch!
finaly i get the printer online but a few weeks down the road, i found out that when the computer rebooted it would loose the printer drivers again.
ok time for hp support ! well to make a real long story short. its now dec 2006.
ive been with hp support many many hours. ive sent out printouts many times ect. and all they tell me is it couldnt be thier printer causing the problem it has to be my computer.i even went out and bought a new computer, and it does the same thing !
i was given an old epson and an old canon, and they are hooked up to both computers, and ive tryed everything to cause them to crash, but they just keep working.
so after a year and a half i emailed the ceo of hp. i got a one line reply that the matter was sent on to tech support ! and yup now they started right from the begining again, and wont listen to what i have been through already. 
this was the last hp product that will ever be in my home again.


----------



## Noyb

What's the make n model of your computer ??
What's the make n model of the printer ??
Did you have to install HP Image Zone ???


----------



## oldkatz

:up: 
i bought a new dell refurbished. one small problem the driver disk was missing, so i contacted dell to buy a new cd.
they told me i would have to regester the computer online with them first. well i regestered and found out i had 3 yr extended warenty still on the computer i bought refurbished. but instead of sending me a cd. they gave me a http site and a file name, and i could download the cds i needed and burn them myself.
sure was faster than waiting on the mail. and lots easier since i live up here in canada


----------



## oldkatz

yes it wont install just the drivers it has to install the whole package with image zone

dell p3 1 gig with 1 gig mem and 250 gig hd
dell p4 2.4 dual processor 4 gig mem 2x 250 gig hd

hp 5500 office jet all in one


----------



## lexmarks567

This is why when you get a new computer you make a set of recovery disks.its easy to do the manual tells you how to do it.


----------



## cwwozniak

lexmarks567 said:


> This is why when you get a new computer you make a set of recovery disks.its easy to do the manual tells you how to do it.


That is not always the case. As mentioned in my earlier post, someone at work bought a new Dell desktop that had a recovery partition ONLY, and would not allow burning a set of recovery CDs.


----------



## Noyb

IMHO … HP makes good hardware ... but their software stinks.
Their support is questionable … But it can depend on who you get on the other end.
I'm surprised .. When they get stumped .. Their normal answer is to restore the computer and call back.

Have you thought about removing the Cartridges .. And returning the printer for another one ??

When you install HPIZ .. make sure you follow instructions … There's a specific time to plugin the AIO.

Can't find the exact link for a 5500 office jet software you mentioned .. but something like this ???
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=311264&lang=en&

I'm looking at the HPIZ removal tool.
You may want to uninstall .. if you can .. then (or) run the removal tool.
Then try a re-install.

I was looking for the BASIC software install , but you should have a choice during the CD install …
To install everything .. or just the Basic.

I refuse to use HPIZ .. and load just the basic scanner drivers.
Depends on if you think you need all the toys .. such as the OCR.

The printer should be easy .. It's usually the scanner (HPIZ) that's the problem.

Did you shut down all ant-virus and/or firewalls during the install ??
Did you make a mistake .. and upgrade to IE 7 ??
The scanner won't work w IE 7 ... you have to roll back to IE 6


----------



## oldkatz

yes it gives me a choise basic drivers or the whole package, however the just drivers alone dosent install anything it just reboots the system !
and belive me ive tryed everything i can think of, and yes its just ie 6 i run.
and ive had every statement from hp, including restore the system !

ive thought about removing the cartridges and using a sledge hammer on the printer even !

i have reformatted my hard drive. fresh install of xp pro my video drivers installed the hp, trying to just install drivers, but have to install the whole cd. run a trial print and it works, reboot the computer and it cant find the printer drivers. yet the printer is listed and all the directories are entact.

think i covered all the questions

oh yes its a 5505


----------



## Noyb

Nice coverage ..
In the "Printers n Faxes" ... is the 5505 listed as the default ??
When you install the software .. The printer is not supposed to be connected until your told to do so.
Other than that being the problem ... I'd be exchanging the printer for a new one.
You've tried everything else.


----------



## defuse3388

klam said:


> *HP Tech Support*: :down: :down: :down: :down:
> 
> *Dell Tech Support:* :up: :up: :up: :up:
> WWWOOOOWWW, we rarely have a problem but when there is we call and we tell them what we did in the troubleshooting that's basically enough cause we do good troubleshooting before calling. The parts are send right away, and OMG they are so nice on the phone... amazing.


I do agree that Dell's tech support is far more better then others as they give customer satisfaction a lot of importance along with first call resolution.Even if the call gets disconnected while TS on call they do give you an immediate callback and give their best to resolve their query. For things that are not in the hands of the Support people I don't think blaming them for that is correct.They also have their own limitations and work within those guidelines set by the company.I was working with Dell as a senior support professional and I do understand the amount of efforts the tech guys put in for the customers. 
All the services that provide tech support have their own limitations.
But I do agree to it that Dell is best in providing tech support.

Note: I personally feel that Dell should come up with some good warranty plans specially for the elderly people who can hardly follow any troubleshooting steps and who need a home service which is best for them. That's a major drawback with its support policies as the tech cannot dispatch anything unless he follows all the steps. 
I feel that this is not good at all.


----------



## oldkatz

my only ***** about dell is that up here in canada there is no provision to buy a dell cash, all the links are set up for you to apply for credit.
hence ive bought both of my dells refurbished and sold through local discount places.

and yes ive even sent email to dell asking how to buy with cash and never recieved replys.


----------



## oldkatz

well the fax part is another thing, everytime i reboot it wants the disk to reload the fax drivers !
it seems to loose all the drivers.

i solved the problem. i bought a new canon and put the hp in a big box out in the shed


----------



## ACA529

Yep, Dell Technical Support is pretty good. They know their stuff. 

I just find it hard to understand them sometimes. But they sure know how to fix a problem!

Great customer service.


----------



## defuse3388

oldkatz said:


> my only ***** about dell is that up here in canada there is no provision to buy a dell cash, all the links are set up for you to apply for credit.
> hence ive bought both of my dells refurbished and sold through local discount places.
> 
> and yes ive even sent email to dell asking how to buy with cash and never recieved replys.


Yes, I do agree with you on this.There might be a possibility that the mail must have not reached the correct department. IMO if dell gives 25% attention to all such problems it can be a global brand. Right now I feel that its policies and procedures are completely US oriented or specially for US/UK customers. It has also being catering the Middle East as well not so sure about that.


----------



## klam

oldkatz said:


> so after a year and a half i emailed the ceo of hp. i got a one line reply that the matter was sent on to tech support ! and yup now they started right from the begining again, and wont listen to what i have been through already.
> this was the last hp product that will ever be in my home again.


OMG  you should've get a life time suppy of HP printers to compensate your pain.


----------



## RootbeaR

oldkatz said:


> well the fax part is another thing, everytime i reboot it wants the disk to reload the fax drivers !
> it seems to loose all the drivers.
> 
> i solved the problem. i bought a new canon and put the hp in a big box out in the shed


You can mail it to me and have more room in your shed. My only complaint with HP is the bundles. Wish I could just install from these what I want to.


----------



## cwwozniak

I have to give Dell Tech Support another big :up: :up: :up: (See my post #14 in this topic).

Came in a couple of Fridays ago to find another drive in the server's RAID array was failing (After 3+ years of near 24/7 operation, I can't complain). I sent Dell tech support a copy of the status log. I got a quick response asking to run a series of diagnostics and to send them the zipped file results. I did that. A short while later I got a reply saying the zipped file was corrupted and was asked to confirm the contact person and address for the server location. They also asked if I needed a service tech to make the replacement or if I would do it myself. I chose DIY and had the new drive first thing Monday morning. Replacement went without a hitch (except for our users complaining a bit that that accounting software was running a bit slow during the drive rebuild).

To answer the question in post #15, the last time we renewed the service contract we chose the "On-Site, Next Business Day" level for about $385 USD.


----------



## NCPC

This is the closest thread I've found on outsourced technical support. Klam's 6 July 2006 could have been a carbon copy of my recent 2007 experience, even the shifts in geography. By now I have the boilerplate apologies memorized. Do the top guys at HP (and Dell) realize how much they lose in lost sales, returns, repackaging, lengthy and wasted calls while ESOL clerks page through inappropriate scripts? They are giving up future growth and income for current short term savings---the K-Mart clothing that won't last vs Brooks Brothers that may cost more but looks better and lasts longer.


----------



## Noyb

Normally HP's Email Support responds in an hour or so.

Last week I asked them why my MSG_CI_CONTENTSCAN was failing at boot up.

Three days later, HP responded ... 
I apologize for the delay in answering your message. Due to the
increased volume of messages we are currently receiving, our response
time has increased....

The rest was non related jibberish about my msconfig.
I'm thinking they are overwhelmed with Vista problems.


----------



## klam

NCPC said:


> This is the closest thread I've found on outsourced technical support. Klam's 6 July 2006 could have been a carbon copy of my recent 2007 experience, even the shifts in geography. By now I have the boilerplate apologies memorized. Do the top guys at HP (and Dell) realize how much they lose in lost sales, returns, repackaging, lengthy and wasted calls...


Well I think they get back those loses by profits thanks to their tech support (obviously talking about Dell computers only cause HP can go to hell................ ), I've been told repeatedly that I should buy a cheaper laptop from ebay than just buying it from Dell.. but I'd stick to Dell cause I know I'll get support when I need it even tho i'm a tech and I know how to fix them, but i'd still need to get the parts for free under warranty.

I had to send one sound card back to creative and we had to pay for shipment to the Us and fill out like 5 forms and all that annoying yadda yadda yadda... and that's when I realized.. OMG.. thank god we have suport like Dell that'll pay for all shipment, give me the box so I just have to stick the product back there and it can be done in Canada without so much pain.


----------



## cwwozniak

After a couple of :up: :up: from me for Dell Tech Support, time for a :down: for HP and another :down: for their software.

I need a way to install some HP printer drivers without the HP printer connected to the PC or on the same LAN (Read my TSG thread for details) . I called HP's toll free number and was talking to a live person within a reasonably short time.

I explained to him that the printer was connected to a PC in California and I was in Chicago trying to set up another PC to work with that printer (via PCanywhere). His first question to me was if the printer was in front of me. Rather then get into a US Geography lesson, I just said "no" and asked how to install the drivers without the PC being connected to the printer. I was told there was no way to do that with their software.


----------



## cwwozniak

Did you ever call a tech support number and get a recording that said the call may be reported for quality purposes? Yes, someone does actually listen to them. In one case of a call to H-P, that someone added some video comments about how that call was handled and posted it on Youtube.

http://consumerist.com/consumer/cus...typical-customer-service-call-ever-255339.php

EDIT: The phone call in the recording was a bit of set-up. I visited the Vocal Laboratories Inc. web site and found out how their system works. They have paid volunteers contact the client company's customer service or tech support department with specific types of complaints, problems or questions. All phone calls, e-mails and web site visits go through Vocal Laboratories and are recorded.


----------



## etaf

I have used the fact that calls are recorded on one occasion to get a full refund - Not a computer manufacturer - but a mobile phone operator.

I complained to the management about wrong sales info given to me, I also had a record of the date and time the calls where made - from my telephone bill 

they reviewed the recording and gave me a full refund - plus also said they would be refresher training the operators.


----------



## cwwozniak

etaf said:


> they reviewed the recording and gave me a full refund - plus also said they would be refresher training the operators.


I would have to give that company a big :up: . Yes, they gave you bad initial service but then 'fessed up to their people's error and made good to correct the problem.


----------



## The Jesbus Fire

Have you ever tried to get drivers from the HP website? Takes forever.


----------



## arctichighlander

I've been on the phone with Dell Tech and Customer support well over 100 times over a few years and probably spent at least a couple hundred hours on hold or on the phone with them. My initial experience was with a basic model bought new when I was a government employee. The computer worked flawlessly and on the few occasions I called their tech support it was US based and knowledgeable and the problem/question was quickly resolved. I was impressed and bought my next home computer from them not realizing that home buyers were given a different level of support and all tech calls were routed to non English speaking countries.

My odyssey started after buying one of their top of the line Dimension computers. In came with a built in hardware compatibility problem that kept giving the blue screen of death after it was turned on for awhile. After numerous calls and being told to try this and that and being sent part after part after part after part after part to replace, without success, an in home visit by a local tech determined the problem. It had a hot Video Card that required an empty slot next to it to prevent overheating - but every slot in the computer was filled. It had a modem card seated next to it and no extra slot to move it to. Dell had no solution other than to remove the modem card - which required me to switch to a DSL connection. 

Once the problem was determined to be irresolvable I called Customer Support and asked to return the computer. I was told that my 90(?) day return period had just expired and even though I explained that the problem had occurred from day 1 and that I had been working with tech support the whole time and replacing multiple parts with associated ship times to resolve the problem, and it had only just been determined to be irresolvable, I was politely told that I was SOL. 

In return for anther problem right after receiving the computer (buying it with a 3 yr extended warranty) they extended my warranty by one year. When I tried to use that extra year they initially denied all knowledge and when I supplied proof claimed the person who extended it did so in violation of company policy and said there was nothing they could do and wouldn't honor it. 

Time considerations prevent going into all the many other problems but they gave me a lot of insight into their customer support and tech support. Customer support in general was variable but seemed to gradually decline over those 3 years - possibly in part because customer support still seemed to be based in the US early on but appeared to gradually shift overseas. Tech support was generally poor throughout the whole time both because of the poor English abilities of most techs and because they relied entirely on problem solving trees provided by Dell and had little or no computer savvy of their own. If the problem couldn't be solved with the tree it was seldom that you could resolve the problem. If the tree worked and you could understand them and they could understand you the problem was usually resolved - though sometimes only after great effort (eg multiple calls or being re-routed multiple times; often being disconnected or routed to the wrong location and having to start from scratch). Online support also appeared to use the solution tree and seemed to have about the same success rate.

On occasions there was a disconnect between tech support and the parts department and parts that they said would be sent were not sent. On one occasion Dell had discontinued making the CD that provided the necessary correction for a known problem but did not provide its tech support with that information. After several calls (and long hold times) and assurances that the CD would finally be sent this time, that they would personally make sure of it, and several calls to Customer Service (and long hold times) I finally was able to (miracle of miracles) reach someone in the US who said the CD was no longer available and was politely told that I was SOL.

Your best shot at resolving issues tech issues with Dell was to ask for a Supervisor right off if the tech's English was very difficult to understand or if the tech just seemed too incompetent for words. On the plus side they generally made a real effort to resolve the problem and would readily send a replacement part or updated driver or corrective software and keep on sending whatever they thought might work until they got it right or they exhausted their 'tree' and ran out of possible solutions. Still, it was a nightmare and I would never consider another Dell.

Support from Hp was much worse than Dell's because it was virtually non existent. My experience with HP support was through a printer I bought from Dell with the above computer. An important feature didn't work and the feature didn't work on the replacement hp sent either. I never could get a straight answer as to why but I suspect it didn't actually come with the listed feature. Once the second printer was installed it seemed to think that there were two Hp printers despite having fully uninstalled the old one first and carefully following all installations instructions for the new one. It seemed to confuse the existing and non existing one and would often lock up the computer. Software/driver upgrades from Hp didn't help. (I later learned in related forums that the Hp drivers frequently cause freeze ups and they are a common user problem). Hp tech support seemed utterly clueless the half dozen or more times I called and it didn't appear that they were given much if any training or even a trouble shooting tree - and their supervisors weren't any better. Once the 90(?) day warranty was over Tech support became something like $4/min - and you were put on permanent hold. I promptly gave up and resolved never to by another hp product.


----------



## Mr M

In short, my experience with HP product support can be summed up like this...you will be more successful in getting your device to work if you take your non-working HP device to the top of a building, then toss it off the side, than you will by working with HP support. Im sorry but there clearly is a language problem, and they have no concept of the electronics they work with. I've heard them identify themselves as "experts" in a particular printer, only to find they couldn't tell me how many ink cartridges the printer uses. They'll give me troubleshooting steps for a DIFFERENT device. HP must not care. If they did, they could try their OWN chat support themselves and see the results they get!


----------



## BobJam

I wouldn't disagree that HP support gets low marks and the Dell support gets high marks, but . . .

In the first place, support ratings, as shown in trade magazines, like PCWorld, *change* from year to year. Now HP's support ratings in PCWorld are currently low, and again I wouldn't disagree with that. But next year, or the year after that, they might go up and Dell's could go down. HP was at one time the leader in support. But, maybe it's new management, maybe it's a "business decision", for whatever reason, they are now crappy.

My point is this: If you're making a purchase this year, then you can certainly go by the current rating of support. But I wouldn't necessarily rule out HP products just based on the current year's ratings.

The prudent purchaser will weigh reliability against service. What I mean is that if the product is reliable (PCWorld, for example, bases their "Reliability" ratings on the percentage of defects a product suffers *"out of the box".* In other words, one of the reliability elements is how often does the thing malfunction just as soon as you take it out of the packing. And there are other elements for reliability - too numerous to list here.) then you can afford to "give" a little on support

So, if the product you are purchasing has a high reliability rating, then service and support *may* not be that critical, because it is less likely that you will need it. Ideally, a product will have a high reliability rating *AND* a high service and support rating.

I think currently Dell has both: high reliability and high service ratings. HP's reliability currently is moderate, and of course their service is at the bottom of the heap. Not the best combo.

But if HP wakes up to their shoddy service and how it actually is costing them business, I bet sooner or later they will raise their service quality.

Now I'm not excusing HP or saying that their service will improve in the near future, nor am I saying that klam's complaints are unfounded - on the contrary, I certainly "share" the pain and certainly don't disagree with the poor service eval.

But I have an HP product, it has been reliable for the most part, and the few times that I have required service (small matters), I have been satisfied. I may just be lucky, because I don't think my positive experience with HP is really representative.

I *will* say that their discussion forum is a *good* one. In fact, I have gotten more answers to troubleshooting questions from discussion forums (like this one and HP's) than I would probably ever get from HP Tech Support. Other users are a better resource for troubleshooting.

About the only thing I would use any Tech Support for is to repair a malfunctioning machine that I couldn't troubleshoot via discussion forums. Thank goodness I haven't had to send my machine in to HP. If that would ever be the case, than I likely would *definitely share klam's pain.*


----------



## Mr M

Sadly, I can tell you that when the 8250 printer came on the market, I couldn't wait to get it. I got it. Right out of the box there was a problem with it. I got HP to exchange it with another new one. Right out of the box there was a DIFFERENT problem with the second one. I managed to get HP to give me a THIRD new one. In less than a year it has the same problem as the first printer, and then some.


----------



## jkoetter

I am 32.5 hours over the last week into a problem with an HP Photosmart printer and am getting run all over the place. They promise to escalate me to a higher level and that never happens. I have explained the same problem to at least 7 different HP technical folks and re-installed there software at least 6 times with them on the phone and am basically no further along than when I started. I am ready to go out and buy another printer and never return to HP again. That's a shame because when they work the print quality is very good. But if they don't work as advertised that really doesn't matter now does it!


----------



## Mr M

Only 32.5 hours?? And you DON'T have to keep doing the stupid things they tell you to do over and over again. They don't know what they're talking about half the time. Their philosophy is "When all else fails, reinstall the software". That's the way it is with SONY laptop support, too. "When all else fails, reinstall the operating system". You DON'T have to keep doing the same, useless thing just because that's ALL they know to tell you.


----------



## MusicLife

Mr M said:


> In short, my experience with HP product support can be summed up like this...you will be more successful in getting your device to work if you take your non-working HP device to the top of a building, then toss it off the side, than you will by working with HP support. Im sorry but there clearly is a language problem, and they have no concept of the electronics they work with. I've heard them identify themselves as "experts" in a particular printer, only to find they couldn't tell me how many ink cartridges the printer uses. They'll give me troubleshooting steps for a DIFFERENT device. HP must not care. If they did, they could try their OWN chat support themselves and see the results they get!


Someone who shares my pain.

My experience with them was so bad that I wanted to take myself to the top of that very same building and race the many non-functioning HP devices to the ground. At the time my warrenty had expired so I was stuck using the chat option to "solve" all my problems. It was such a ridiculously drawn out experience that it started to stress me out. For a little over a month my inbox was filled with more chat transcripts than anything else just to get a correct set of recovery discs that I was told should've came with my PC when I purchased it.


----------



## Mr M

Oh yeah, sounds like HP "support". You fight with them, you get angry. you yell...did you ever experience the jerk on the other end DISCONNECTING the session when you ask him something he doesn't have a CLUE about?? WAIT! You WILL!!!


----------



## MusicLife

Mr M said:


> Oh yeah, sounds like HP "support". You fight with them, you get angry. you yell...did you ever experience the jerk on the other end DISCONNECTING the session when you ask him something he doesn't have a CLUE about?? WAIT! You WILL!!!


YES! Everyone told me I was crazy. They all said tech support would never do that. I mean, it's their job to know things and not cowardly run away. I almost went along with it but it happened twice!


----------



## Frank4d

I have had good and bad HP support. When my 14 y-o son;s DVD burner quit running he called HP support and they told him they couldn't offer support unless he first ran a system recovery. Not wanting to do that, we put his drive in my PC where it didn't work either. I instructed him to call HP again and lie about having done the system recovery and the drive still doesn't work. They agreed it was bad and sent him a new one.

Another time I used the HP online chat. I told them I was fixing a friends laptop with a broken power connector. They wanted to know my friends name, and the serial number. Two days later they came to my house and installed a new MOBO under warranty.


----------



## Mr M

but what you're not saying is that your friends name was Gotti or Tony Soprano, right?


----------



## Norbon

My dell 2006 is a nightmare, but so far they have fixed it I am buying a laptop and have looked and looked, wearing out at least two sales reps. Am leaning to Dell vostro, the devil i know vs the devil i don't know. But I sure could use some advice. Am planning to say with XP. Junk ware is the animal which ruined my 2006 Dell. and the Vostro comes clean. Help! Thanks


----------



## vicks

I have had both a HP and a Dell desk top and have been quite satisfied with the tech support from both companies. Find the on line chat support easier to work with than the landline phone..
vicks


----------



## Norbon

vicks said:


> I have had both a HP and a Dell desk top and have been quite satisfied with the tech support from both companies. Find the on line chat support easier to work with than the landline phone..
> vicks


Thanks


----------



## Noyb

This is Cause for Concern ...


----------



## klam

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha good one Noyb.

I'm planning on buying a new laptop and it's definitelly not HP, they should consider their loose on sales because of their crappy support.


----------



## Noyb

Actually, I like HP computers and their support.
Complained about a noisy fan on my Video card ... 
And a new one was on my door step two days later.

But I still like to customize "My Computer's" Properties.
Just had to animate that one for the fun of it.

I have noticed their response time has increased significantly ... Since Vista.
I Wonder Why


----------



## halo459

Gateway actually has much better technical support on the phone than HP and Dell. Their online support is not bad, but could use some work.


----------



## BobJam

halo459,

I saw in the business news the other day that Gateway got bought out by Acer (for only $700 some million - seems like a low price for that acquisition).

So I wonder if Gateway's support will change . . . ??


----------



## halo459

BobJam said:


> halo459,
> 
> I saw in the business news the other day that Gateway got bought out by Acer (for only $700 some million - seems like a low price for that acquisition).
> 
> So I wonder if Gateway's support will change . . . ??


Did they really? I never knew. Wow 700 million doesn't seem like enough money though to buy gateway. It should have been at least 1 billion.


----------



## RootbeaR

Had my first experience with Dell today.
Only took 80 minutes to find out if this machine had drivers available to install XP, from Vista. Thank God for cordless speaker phones.

Wasn't going to tell me without consent from the owner first.???

I then said that I wanted to know now as I wasn't going to buy it without knowing this first.

The answer is yes, XP drivers are available.

I then made the suggestion that they do not ship computers with Vista and only 512 MB RAM.

This is the slowest computer I have ever seen.

I turned it on, Dell/Vista, turned mine on, HP/Linux, checked 5 e-mail accounts, logging in & out of each individually, I'm done, Vista is still starting.

Got thinking after this. Another friend had me set-up his HP, with Vista.
HP & Dell both have 512RAM and both have a 3GHz processor, this is all I can remember of the HP specs to compare. Both Vista Home Basic.

This Dell is a joke.
The HP was about the same speed as my XP (also with 512RAM) was before I learned to tweak it (remove bloatware etc...). The only difference I noticed between it and mine was that the menus had all been changed in Vista (Maybe a little slower than XP, but not enough to complain about).

I have not had the best experiences with HPs' support, but it has certainly never taken 11/3 hours to answer one simple question. Then again, I never stayed on hold for 40 minutes with HP, I would hang up in ten.


----------



## klam

halo459 said:


> Gateway actually has much better technical support on the phone than HP and Dell. Their online support is not bad, but could use some work.


Seriously? ah that's surprising, I heard really bad reviews for Gateway in general so I've always thought of Gateway as bad investment.

Well, I should probably try them myself.


----------



## Fred333

I really don't like Gateway myself. I found their computers very heavy and boxy. I have always been with Dells. I have a HP at work, but Dells at the house.


----------



## allheart55

I have a Dell Desktop XPS 400. I recently purchased a Inspiron 1501 notebook. I also own 3 other notebooks, Toshiba, Gateway and Compaq Presario. I will take Dell over any other PC every time. Although I prefer using the live chat function for tech support, I have NEVER been anything other than completely satisfied with the outcome of all my dealings with Dell! A lot of my learning expierence comes from Dell. Color me a satisfied customer.


----------

